# Ferguson TO-30 exhaust "donut"



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys:
Back in January, I announced that I was restoring my father's Ferguson 30 tractor that I inherited. The restore is almost complete. (I will post pics shortly.) 
I decided to replace the exhaust pipe & muffler, & after breaking off a bolt that holds the pipe to the manifold, (always happens to the bolt "in the back") I am having a difficult time finding the manifold to exhaust pipe "donut" gasket. Google is even having a difficult time.
Anyone know a source?
As best as I can determine using the old one, it is 2.25 OD X 1.875 ID X 1/2 inch thick.
Thanks much!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

ozbirn,is it tapred,or what? Can you post a pic of the old one?


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking at it on edge, there is about a 3/16" flat on the OD, & after that, it forms a radius on both sides till reaches the ID. (Donut-shaped)


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You may be able to match it up at a local auto parts store. Take it with you,and see if they can.
I take it the dealers don't have something to fit?


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

I was going to various parts places after Labor Day...............Just hoping somebody had a definite source. The nearest Massey Ferguson dealer is 50+ miles away. Still may call Tuesday.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

ozbirn said:


> Hey guys:
> Back in January, I announced that I was restoring my father's Ferguson 30 tractor that I inherited. The restore is almost complete. (I will post pics shortly.)
> I decided to replace the exhaust pipe & muffler, & after breaking off a bolt that holds the pipe to the manifold, (always happens to the bolt "in the back") I am having a difficult time finding the manifold to exhaust pipe "donut" gasket. Google is even having a difficult time.
> Anyone know a source?
> ...


Is this what you are looking for ??


http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/F...uffler-Pipe-to-Manifold-Gasket_3640488M1.html

found these guys to be very reliable for old tractor parts
I have had no issues with ordering parts from them and am making another order tomorrow.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Yup that's where I've been getting my restore parts. Everything has been a perfect fit. Unfortunately, after not seeing the replacement part on their site, I called, & they said they do not have this part.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

can you post a pic of the old manifold gasket ?? 
maybe someone here has a solution or an idea that might help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried a NAPA or auto parts store? I know I used to get them there for my old ford car. My 8N doesn't have a donut gasket on it, the the exhaust pipe itself is flared to fit the flange on the muffler pipe.... looks the same shape as the part you are looking for. Are you sure that there was a donut there originally?


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's a pic of the old donut..........very knarley.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Take it to one of the local auto parts stores,and ask them to physically match it,by size.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, those are just like the ones on my old '68 ford. Left them out for a bit as I couldn't afford those hollywood mufflers!!


----------



## fyosss (May 27, 2015)

*universal donut gasket*

[I have tried auto parts stores with no luck, yesterdays tractors threads are good, but if the parts guys have a tough one the are no help. I found a obx universal racing donut gasket on Amazon.com with a 2.25 don't kow if its inside or out assuming out nothing to loose. One thread on Yesterdays tractor mentioned the 8n does not use a donut gasket but the clamp has to be the right way 50 50 chance, The 8n is like the TO 30. hope something works


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

*Finding a Ferguson TO-30 exhaust doughnut*

Everyone:
Thanks much for the replies. I believe I've found the solution..............Seems my dad used a doughnut to "make do" and is not original. Available now is a "new and improved" manifold that utilizes a simple clamp and flair connection that doesn't use a doughnut. I will be replacing it soon. 
Thanks again for the replies and help!


----------

